# Irregular Warfare Institute (IWI)



## Marauder06 (Sep 13, 2022)

The Irregular Warfare Initiative (IWI), affiliated with both West Point and Princeton, just announced its Fellows program for this year.  If you have interest, and expertise, in IW, I strongly suggest you check it out.  I think a lot of people here would be good fits.

The below image is a screen shot, *here is the Facebook page* with the live links for the application, and here is a direct link to the application.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 13, 2022)

Initiative not Institute 😉


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 13, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Initiative not Institute 😉


Since I'm on IWI's board you'd think I'd get that right.  Fixed.  Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 1, 2022)

Would I need to find a professor who would supervise/co-write a paper with me before applying? I also might not have enough experience or depth of knowledge as a second year  @Marauder06


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2022)

I'll bite. I applied.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2022)

Lefty375 said:


> Would I need to find a professor who would supervise/co-write a paper with me before applying? I also might not have enough experience or depth of knowledge as a second year  @Marauder06


Not necessary brother, I imagine you have enough background to stand on your own for something like this.  Good luck!


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2022)

That sounds very interesting indeed.


----------

